# VMware & KErnel-2.6.26 confusion

## Martux

Hi!

I like to use app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.20  & app-emulation/vmware-workstation-6.0.4.93057 togehter with the 2.6.26er kernel.

The corresponfing bug at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=227303 is rather long and confusing. I have no experience in patching the kernel & stuff.

So what exactly am i supposed to do? What to download?

Help would be appreciated.

Marcus

----------

## tylerwylie

Have you taken a look here?

http://groups.google.com/group/vmkernelnewbies

----------

## Martux

It does not work for me when following that guide. When i just do as that, i get an error during vmware-config.pl ala:

```

vmware            | * Starting VMware services:                                               [ ok ]

vmware            | *   Virtual machine monitor                                               [ !! ]

vmware            | *   Virtual ethernet                                                      [ !! ]

vmware            | *   Module vmnet is not loaded. Please verify that it is loaded before    [ !! ]

vmware            | *   running this script.                                                  [ !! ]

```

When trying to re-emerge vmware-modules it fails:

```

ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.20 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3284:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2500:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                          CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"     ${BUILD_FIXES}                                           ${BUILD_PARAMS}                            ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=   auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_V604 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.26-gentoo-r1/build

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.20/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.20/temp/environment'.

 *

```

----------

## Martux

So no one has gotten this to work or cares to explain how?

----------

## ryo-san

works fine.

just download this and extract it in your local overlay (/usr/local/portage by default).

If you don 't have a local overlay , you'll have to create one.

Then digest the new ebuild and re-emerge.

 :Cool: 

----------

## enito

Hi, i try to use this overlay with 2.6.26-r1

franky vmware-modules # ebuild vmware-modules-1.0.0.20.ebuild compile

>>> Existing ${T}/environment for 'vmware-modules-1.0.0.20' will be

>>> sourced. Run 'clean' to start with a fresh environment.

 * VMware-player-2.0.4-93057.x86_64.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking VMware-player-2.0.4-93057.x86_64.tar.gz  :Wink:  ...                                                                           [ ok ]

>>> Checking VMware-player-2.0.4-93057.i386.tar.gz's mtime...

>>> Checking VMware-player-2.0.4-93057.x86_64.tar.gz's mtime...

>>> WORKDIR is up-to-date, keeping...

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.20/work ...

 * Preparing vmmon module

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /usr/src/linux M=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.20/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.20/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:197: error: unknown field 'nopage' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.20/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:198: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.20/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.20/work/vmmon-only] Error 2

make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r1'

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.20 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3267:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2483:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"         LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                               ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                              ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=   auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_V604 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/usr/src/linux

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.20/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.20/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

any tip? thx a lot

----------

## Martux

I' ll gave up on this. Will stay with 2.6.25 until working vmware-modules hit the "unstable" branch (which is quite stable for me most the time).   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## enito

Hi, thx man, i tryed again and the stuff worked...dont know what happened, but works  :Smile: 

thx!

----------

